# Potencia de un potenciometro???



## aliteroid (Ene 22, 2007)

Saludos a todos necesito saber cuanta corriente puede circular por un potenciometro de tipo trimmer (para PCB) o mejor dicho de que potencia son estos potenciometros???
gracias 
PD: El potenciometro es de 25K y necesito que soporte 15mA


----------



## mabauti (Ene 22, 2007)

Veamos :

P = I ² * R

en este caso (0.015)²*25000 = 5.625W

y V = I*R = (0.015)*25000 = 375V


No te recomendaria utilizarla con esa cantidad de corriente/voltaje.

Una opcion es que la pongas en serie con resistencias de potencia.


----------



## cliche (Ene 23, 2007)

no te sirve i noo es nesesario hacer tantos calculos para sabre que con esa resistencia tendaras un consumo alto que ovbiamente te provovaca una potencia entracomillas elevada amigo antes de ese potenciometro ponga otra resistencia de mas o menos 2w en serie y listo ocupelo con toda tranquilidad

saludos.........


----------



## quantum (Ene 24, 2007)

el pana cliche tien razon...


----------



## yamazaky1984 (Ene 24, 2007)

Me parece que mabuati hizo lo correcto, demostrar porque es inadecuado el usar el potenciometro  para esa corriente... queda mas clara su explicacion y además dio la solución. Es necesario los calculos, no sirve que te den una respuesta sin una justificacion de peso.. creo que es mas educativo.


----------



## cliche (Ene 27, 2007)

un buen electronico saca resultados por logica
es ovbio que apollandose en calculo se logra obtener correctamente valores los cualkes no brindaran el correcto funcionamiento del circuito en el cual estamos trabajando
pero me referia que para ese problema noi hera necesario hacer tantos calculos es logica
no te lo tomes a mal yamasaky1984
saludos..........


----------



## mabauti (Ene 27, 2007)

> un buen electronico saca resultados por logica


 Ok, entonces no le hagamos caso a toda la teoria que ha desarrollado el campo de la electrica/electronica/fisica/etc/etc


----------



## El nombre (Ene 28, 2007)

Así funcionan algunos circuitos "por lógica". Si diseñas un circuito medianamente sencillo lo harás funcionar a base de tiempo y se quedará "de aquella manera". Si calculas los detalles, por pequeños que sean, montas el circuito y funciona a la primera. 
¿Cuantos circuitos se montan "por lógica" y funcionan a la primera?
Ese tipo de personas (los diseñadores "por lógica") diseñan a base de tiempo y un montón de potenciómetros que guarrean el prototipo. Me atrevería a decir que no saben de analógica. De digital.... mejor no hablar. Se dedican a copiar circuitos en sus diseños. Nunca, y lo afirmo rotundamente, nunca diseñan algo por si mismos.
Las matemáticas y la física la suspendieron desde críos y no hablemos del lenguaje. 
Me he calentado un poco pero es la pura verdad. El que calcula, aunque lo realice mal, se aproxima más al correcto funcionamiento y demuestra tener idea. A esa gente se le ayuda gustosamente. 

Mabauti nos enseña como calcular la potencia que precisamos para el potenciómetro que necesitaríamos. Y su razonamiento es correctísimo " disminuir la intensidad". El procedimiento para realizarlo es otro tema ya que no se sabe la función del mimo.
Saludos


----------



## Dean (Jul 25, 2008)

Amigos, creo que nos estamos saliendo del tema el cual es "saber la potencia del potenmciómetro" mostrado por aliteroid... a la verdad, yo tambien estoy en la busqueda de una respuesta pues quiero saber de cuanta potencia es un potenciómetro de perilla...


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jul 25, 2008)

a ver si nos entendemos. yendo a la base de la construccion de un potenciómetro y teniendo en cuenta que ese nombre esta mal puesto sobr el dispositivo, un potenciómetro es simplemente una resistencia variable la cual puede ser lineal, logaritmica, antilogaritmica, entre otras funciones de cambio.

la variacion de la potencia sse debe al movimiento del vastago del reisstor variable en funcion de un circuito preamplificador o similar, en el cual el cumple la funcion de resistencia a la energia electrica.

dependiendo de la funcion de cambio del mismo y de la impedancia, o resistividad, dependera la velocidad del cambio.

pero para ser exactos un potenciómetro no tiene, genera o saca, energia en forma de potencis.

saludos.


----------



## pepechip (Jul 25, 2008)

En esta pagina podeis ver la potencia maxima de distintos potenciometros 
http://www.pbenavides.com/


----------



## electroaficionado (Jul 25, 2008)

DJ DRACO dijo:
			
		

> pero para ser exactos un potenciómetro no tiene, genera o saca, energia en forma de potencis.



Lo que se preguntaba era, obviamente, cuanta potencia podia disipar, en forma de calor, un potenciometro de X tipo.

Al fin y al cabo, eso hacen las resistencias, convierten energia electrica en calorica.

La energia no se puede sacar en forma de potencia, simplemente poruqe no tiene sentido la oracion.

Saludos.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jul 26, 2008)

Bueno electro, eso ya lo se, pero si digo que la energia no se genera, mete o saca, en forma de joules, etc, me van a tomar para el churrete, pq nadie sabe un joraca de fisica y quimica.

entonces lo puse mas a su alcance.

saludos.


----------



## DosCabezas (Jul 26, 2008)

DJ DRACO dijo:
			
		

> Bueno electro, eso ya lo se, pero si digo que la energia no se genera, mete o saca, en forma de joules, etc, me van a tomar para el churrete, *pq nadie sabe un joraca de fisica y quimica.*
> 
> entonces lo puse mas a su alcance.
> 
> saludos.




Ese comentario es prejuicioso y menosprecia los conocimientos de la gente del foro


----------



## electroaficionado (Jul 26, 2008)

DosCabezas dijo:
			
		

> DJ DRACO dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tranquilo doscabezas... no es para tanto...   

Lo que quiso decir draco, es que como no sabia como decirlo, dijo cualquier cosa, a fin de que todos entendieran la cosa inentendible que dijo...

Haya paz.

Saludos!


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jul 26, 2008)

Claaaaaaaaaaaro, creo q para explicarme mejor termine explicandome poer y embarrando las cosas.

no quiise menospreiar los conocimientos de nadie, quise decir q los potes no tiene potencia, son resistores. consumen energia electrica, lo cual le "sacaria potencia a un circuito".

saludos y perdonen, es que a veces intento explciar cosas de fisica o quimica a gente q me rodea y no les intereza, y ni saben, y pense que aqui pasaba lo mismo.

jeje.

saludos.


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Jul 26, 2008)

1/4w soportan los potes comunes inclusive los preset, o al menos igual que una r de 1/4w. Te pasas y tenes humo, acordate que cuando te acercas al  extremo disminuye muchisimo la resistencia por eso es aconsejable poner una resistencia limitadora.

Vienen potenciometros de 3 o 5w se llaman reostatos, y son de alambre ( pero no creo que lleguen a 1k.

Sino podrias usar una llave selectora de un polo digamos 5 posisiones con 5 valores de resistencia de los w que necesitas. Saludos


----------



## JordanL (Mar 14, 2016)

P = I ² * R
en este caso (0.3)²*1000 = 90W
y V = I*R = (0.3)*1000 = 300V
Coloco una resistencia de 5w/22ohms, dimmerizando un led de potencia de 5W se me quema el potenciómetro cuando llego a 120ohms. Vin:12vdc. Alguna ayuda al respecto?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 14, 2016)

JordanL dijo:


> P = I ² * R
> en este caso (0.3)²*1000 = 90W
> y V = I*R = (0.3)*1000 = 300V
> Coloco una resistencia de 5w/22ohms, dimmerizando un led de potencia de 5W se me quema el potenciómetro cuando llego a 120ohms. Vin:12vdc. Alguna ayuda al respecto?


Hola caro Don JordanL la solución mas prolija para controlar la luminosidad generada por  un LED de 5W  es sin dudas enpleyar la tecnologia PWM y nunca un potenciometro (mismo ese siendo de potenzia) 
!Fuerte abrazoz!
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## JordanL (Mar 15, 2016)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola caro Don JordanL la solución mas prolija para controlar la luminosidad generada por  un LED de 5W  es sin dudas enpleyar la tecnologia PWM y nunca un potenciometro (mismo ese siendo de potenzia)
> !Fuerte abrazoz!
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



Voy a probar con esta solución. A decir verdad los leds que he visto no manejan pwm. Pero gracias Daniel Lopez


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 15, 2016)

Hola.

Mira aquí: http://www.talkingelectronics.com/projects/30 LED Projects/30 LED Projects.html#85

Usa el buscador.

Este tema ya ha sido visto.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Mar 16, 2016)

Teniendo presente la consulta efectuada en el primer post de este mismo thread y a las respuestas de mabauti y KARAPALIDA, se debería agregar:

La potencia que se desarrolla en la pista del potenciómetro (ó, dado algún caso particular, en una determinada parte de la pista) depende de cómo y a qué se conecten sus tres terminales: es decir, si opera como divisor de voltaje o si opera como limitador de corriente. El modo más seguro de operarlos es generalmente como divisor de voltaje (donde la corriente por la carga sea muy débil o despreciable en relación a la corriente que atraviesa la pista del potenciómetro), contemplando cálculos similares a los que mabauti ha confeccionado y a la limitación de potencia normalizada y comercial que KARAPALIDA ha indicado. Otro modo de operarlos es como limitador de corriente (menos frecuente y que requiere de ciertos recaudos y limitaciones de ajuste garantizados por componentes externos al potenciómetro, de modo de no sobrepasar en ninguna circunstancia la potencia máxima admisible por el mismo).

Saludos


----------

